# Repositioning of lap band port



## codedog (Oct 21, 2009)

A month ago a patient had a lap band procedure , now  a month later patient is back with repositioning of lap band port- without replacement. wOULD THE CODE BE 43771? if not what else ?diagnosis code was a malpositioned lap band port


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 21, 2009)

We don't do at our ASC but I would go unlisted 43659....any other thoughts?


----------



## DianaF (Oct 21, 2009)

When we do a revision of a band for slippage we do use 43771 and it does get paid.


----------



## elenax (Oct 22, 2009)

What about using 43771 with a 52 modifier?


----------

